# submit a review for a resort that has NONE, get a 8 month membership extension



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2012)

submit a review this month (april) for a resort that does NOT previously have a resort review, and ill add 8 months to your membership that day.

no content requirement, no length requirement...just submit a useful review (within reason here, if you submit one that says "great resort, will stay again" with no useful content...it wont qualify).

resorts without reviews starting with the letter "A"  (also note if you know this resort is no longer open/etc...let us know so we can purge it from the database...as some of these names are pretty out there)

A Pousada do Rio Mutum	
Aanuka Beach Resort	
Abbazia Club Hotel Marotta	
Abbazia Country Club	
Acapulco Resort	
Accor Première Vacation Club at Novotel Pacific Bay Resort Coffs Harbour	
Acuarium Suite Resort	
Acuasol	
Adler Bellevue Ferienclub E.V.	
AEDES GOLDENER LOEWE -HALF BOARD-	
AEDES HOTEL ALBARELLA -HALF BOARD-	
Aeolos Beach Club	
Agios Nikolaos Bay	
Agriturismo La Ginepraia	
Águilas Marina Beach Resort	
Ajit Bhawan	
Akiris	
Al Nouran	
Alba Suites Acapulco	
Albatros Beach Club and Hotel	
Albatros Golf Club	
Albayzin del Mar	
Albir Garden	
Aldea Andina	
Aldea Bonsai	
Aldea Valle Encantado	
Alfagar Village	
Alfaz Paradise Club	
Alhambra Hurghada	
Alhambra Villas at Poinciana	
Alia Club	
Allamanda Phuket, The	
Allegro Resort Pineapple Beach	
Allegro Royal Hideaway Playacar	
Aloha Beach Resort	
Aloha Villas Owners Club	
ALPENHOF	
Alpenresidenz Bad Gastein	
Alpine Ranch	
Alpine Ridge	
Altamira Club	
Alto Lido of Madeira	
Alto Mantagua	
Amarilis Club	
Amarras	
Amatique Bay Resort & Marina	
Ambassador Club, The	
merican Vacation Resorts at Sand Dune Shores	
AMHSA Marina Paraíso del Sol	
Amiral 5 Prestige VIP Konutlari
Ampalius	
Amphoras Holiday Inn Resort	
Amrutha Castle	
Anaconda Club	
Angel Grandia Echigo-Nakazato	
Angel Resort Izu Inatori	
Angel Resort Shigakogen	
Angel Resort Yuzawa	
Angel Seaside Minamiatami	
Angra Inn Resort	
Antico Palazzo Scala	
Apart Costa Azul	
Apart Hotel Barramares Flat	
Apartamentos Amarílis	
Apartamentos Pueblo Canario	
Apartamentos Pueblo Quinta Dos	
Aparthotel Cerro Alagoa	
Aparthotel Die Familien Residenz	
Aparthotel Mae D'Agua	
Apartur Bariloche	
Apartur Buenos Aires	
Apartur en El Valle de las Leñas	
Apartur Mountain Club	
Apollo Thermal Apartments	
Appartamenti di Marilleva 1400	
APPARTAMENTI HERMITAGE	
Aqua Park Hotels	
AquaMarina Suites	
Aquarius Beach Resort at Watamu	
AQUAVILLE *SPECIAL PROGRAM*	
Aquaville Resort	
Araba Fenice Village	
Arabesque	
Arabesque II	
Archipelago Sun Resort	
Arrowhead Condominiums	
Aruba Millennium Resort	
Aseania Resort Langkawi	
Aspen Ridge	
Aston at the Maui Banyan - Holiday Network	
Aston Kaanapali Shores - Holiday Network	
ATC at Jimbaran Hills Resort	
ATC at Thara Patong Beach Resort	
Atlantic Beach Club	
Atlantic Club Campanario de Calahonda	
Atlantic Club Hotel Tierra Mar Golf	
Atlantic View	
Atlantica Princess	
Atlas at HMI at Calypso Plaza
Auramar Beach Club	
Avalon Excalibur Acapulco	
Avalon Grand Panama	
Avalon Mussoorie	
Avalon Springs	
Aventura Badplaas	
Aventura Eiland	
Aventura Resort Aldam	
Aventura Tshipise	
Averina Beach Club	
Awana Genting Highlands Golf and CountryResort	
Awana Kijal Golf and Beach Resort


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2012)

guess im going to have to clarify...the review must contain relatively recent information.

submitting a review from a stay nearly 20 years ago is not going to be of much use to people =)


----------



## glasslass (May 29, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> guess im going to have to clarify...the review must contain relatively recent information.
> 
> submitting a review from a stay nearly 20 years ago is not going to be of much use to people =)



I'm very new here.  Where do I submit a review of a resort I visited last January?  I'm probably being blind, but I can't seem to find the right thread.


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2012)

glasslass said:


> I'm very new here.  Where do I submit a review of a resort I visited last January?  I'm probably being blind, but I can't seem to find the right thread.



Only members get to see the reviews. Or contribute reviews yourself. It costs $15/yr, then you don't have the dreaded 'Guest' below your username.

Jim


----------



## glasslass (May 29, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Only members get to see the reviews. Or contribute reviews yourself. It costs $15/yr, then you don't have the dreaded 'Guest' below your username.
> 
> Jim



Thanks.  I'll become a member.


----------



## pedro47 (May 29, 2012)

Brian, what a great idea now maybe we can read some current resort reviews from the following states: Del, NY, PA, NJ, MD, NC, GA and SC.


----------

